# Help with AT&T phone



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi everyone. I just put AT&T Mexico on my iPhone. I can call no problem to USA using 001 in front of number. Texting it doesn't seem to work ? Is there a different code for texting? Thanks for your help


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Me Linda said:


> Hi everyone. I just put AT&T Mexico on my iPhone. I can call no problem to USA using 001 in front of number. Texting it doesn't seem to work ? Is there a different code for texting? Thanks for your help


I enter all US phones in my contacts as +1 xxx yyy zzzz. I can text with no problem. 

Now if someone can explain why I cannot text to Germany I would be appreciative.


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Me Linda said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I just put AT&T Mexico on my iPhone. I can call no problem to USA using 001 in front of number. Texting it doesn't seem to work ? Is there a different code for texting? Thanks for your help
> ...


. That worked great thank you !!!! Now when I just learn enough spainish I will be able to use my voice mail lol can't help with Germany sorry


----------

